
Ask HN: Best remote desktop app for customer support? - jorangreef
Are there any better alternatives to TeamViewer? Which are known for good security? Would you advise NOT using remote desktop apps for customer support?
======
matt_the_bass
We’ve tried some others but our customers are familiar with TeamViewer and
often insist on it. I’m fact some ask for a team viewer session before we
suggest remote help.

I’m not a big fan since we don’t need it that often and it’s pretty expensive
per use when we have to pay by the year.

------
Samon
We run a ConnectWise Control (formerly ScreenConnect) server, with several
hundred client machines. Unfortunately they changed their pricing model
drastically a fee years back, and if it wasn't for the fact that we are
grandfathered in with our existing licenses, it wouldn't be even a remotely
viable solution.

------
richerlariviere
Remote Dekstop Manager from Devolutions is really complete and as far as I
know it's a good enterprise level remote desktop software.
[https://remotedesktopmanager.com](https://remotedesktopmanager.com)

~~~
jpetersonmn
We use this as well, although I don't think this is what the op is looking
for. It sounds like he's looking to be able to connect remotely to a users
desktop over the internet, not RDP into a machine on their network/s.

------
dvaita99
TeamViewer is a popular option. Anydesk is another option. Remote desktop
client from Microsoft might also fit the bill here.

------
jpetersonmn
We use ISL Pronto for connecting to external connections over the internet to
users desktops.

------
codegladiator
Anydesk

